# FS- 1966 Fleetwing Tiger Cat



## 66TigerCat (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice '66 Fleetwing Tiger Cat for sale. Made by Murray Ohio for the Jordan Marsh Dept. Store chain in Boston. Pretty much identical to a Murray Wild Cat except for the head badge. Wheels were re-laced with new stainless steel spokes, tires and tubes are new, brake cables/housing are new, brake pads are new,  new bearings in headset and hubs, grips are new. Shimano Click-Stick 3 speed shifter is NOS. I have an NOS twist shifter that I will include(the twist shifter was stock but I liked the Click-Stick better). Everything else is original. Paint is very good but shows some wear. Original seat has one small hole on the side that is not very noticeable and it could probably be easily repaired. I completely disassembled, cleaned, greased and lubed everything, it is ready to ride. See pics for details. Asking $375. plus shipping. USA shipping only. Thanks.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/velolab/sets/72157628010293182/


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 16, 2012)

*Bump....*

Still for sale. Will take reasonable offer around $300.


----------



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 16, 2012)

i have to say,i am loving this bike and think its awesome.i would love to own this,just such a shame i am in the uk.somebody surely must love to own this.good luck in selling it.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 28, 2012)

*Bump....*

Will take $250. + shipping.


----------

